# Please help me pick my first boat. IPB?, Ankona?



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

14 foot and the ride in chop will suffer. 17 ft or bigger but if money is tight.... set of trim tabs bow down and just get some frog togs


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

I own a Native 15, I like to call it. I run a 2005 Merc 25hp on it w/ trim tabs and new prop. I usually only fish with one other person and get 28-29 mph on it at cruise and have hit 32 in it WOT solo. I have had this boat in heavy chop in the mosquito lagoon and when riding into or with the wind it takes some chop pretty well. Riding crosswind directions you just have to drive easier and stay pretty well dry.. But it all depends on what boat you may like. Ride in them and then compare...


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Don't rule out the Gheenoe because of ride. I live in Jacksonville and fish the flats just about every week. I run the ICW and the St. Johns in my LT25 and get around fine. If you are interested in a test ride let me know. Definitely before you buy take a test drive in whatever boat you are serious about. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Jon boat, stumpknocker, IPB, gheenoe all the same and will get the job done just as good as any other skiff in there class for a lot less money. 

Also don't buy new get a used one and save some money!

Truth be told if you look around and be patient you can find a 14' skiff BMT for under 3k that will catch fish.

I live in Jacksonville and fish all the creeks, main river, and inlet in my 14' stumpknocker with a 25hp on it. When not fishing the bay boat or offshore.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I was out Sunday in Tampa Bay in some 10-15 winds.....and the ShadowCast 16 kept me and my wet tester dry.  Might be a skiff to consider....but, check out as many skiff options as you can to find the right one for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

> I was out Sunday in Tampa Bay in some 10-15 winds.....and the ShadowCast 16 kept me and my wet tester dry.  Might be a skiff to consider....but, check out as many skiff options as you can to find the right one for you.


I was out last Saturday with a Fourm Member in his ShadowCast and he ran behind me as I broke up the Chop. A few times he ran outside of my protection and for a few seconds all you could see was spray! : He then decided that getting completely soaked was not worth it and remained behind me.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > I was out Sunday in Tampa Bay in some 10-15 winds.....and the ShadowCast 16 kept me and my wet tester dry.  Might be a skiff to consider....but, check out as many skiff options as you can to find the right one for you.
> 
> 
> I was out last Saturday with a Fourm Member in his ShadowCast and he ran behind me as I broke up the Chop. A few times he ran outside of my protection and for a few seconds all you could see was spray! :  He then decided that getting completely soaked was not worth it and remained behind me.


The shadowcast is dry as long as you are not hitting the waves at a 45 degree angle. If you are going directly into it you should stay dry. Going WITH the waves will leave you a little wet as well in those larger swells with larger spacing between them.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Allow me to be a voice of reason:  full time student = study time.  Get a kayak or a used a Gheenoe; fish but concentrate on your studies as Prime, numero uno priority.  (No, I'm not your Dad  )


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Megalops ain't your Pops!!.....BUT; he is 100% correct.
Get your education ,so later....you can vacation!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

I 100% agree with the plan of getting a used boat and spending as little as possible - just get something that you can use to fish - concentrate on school and when your all finished you can get whatever skiff you want.  Fishing can be a nice break from school and you don't need a high priced boat to do that - it's very nice to have a slick skiff but not necessary.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hit the books and then worry about the perfect boat.

In the meantime a used 14'er would be just fine. 

Too many people are overboard about "this boat is dry" "that boat is wet" "my 16' boat is totatlly dry in 2' chop"

The fact is an 8' dingy is as dry as any if you learn to drive it. I read all the time how this guy rockets his 16-18 foot 400lb boat across 2-3 foot waves and never gets a drop. The facts are more likely they do not even know what a 2 foot wave is becuase they returned with their kidneys and teeth in tact not to mention how dangerous it is slamming 400 lbs into a 2 ton wave.

Buy a used set up and when it gets bumpy, slow down and you'll stay dry. Plenty of used rigs out there for 2-$2500. Don't worry about this jack plate or the $1200 set of trim tabs - use it, abuse it and in two years when you graduate haul it to the dump.

No doubt about it Ankona makes some good skiffs but remember that owners are partial and sometimes reality gets distorted.


----------



## mpatrou202 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the info so far guys! Just got back from the boat show in Jacksonville and I'm thinking that a used stump knocker is going to do just fine for now, and in a year and hopefully with a job ill get something nice that I can baby for a long time! They're just so darn cheap used and widely available on Craigslist.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Thanks for all the info so far guys! Just got back from the boat show in Jacksonville and I'm thinking that a used stump knocker is going to do just fine for now, and in a year and hopefully with a job ill get something nice that I can baby for a long time! They're just so darn cheap used and widely available on Craigslist.


Now you're using your noggin! Good luck and use it often.........


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

> Too many people are overboard about "this boat is dry" "that boat is wet"


I'm with you. I don't want to get splashed so much that I can't see, but getting a little wet is kinda fun, at least to me.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

This was my rig when I was in school. Fish catching machine worked like a champ. Bought them with my employee discount at Sports Unlimited.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

those student loans are never going away..... go ahead and get the baddest skiff you can finance.... Its going to hurt a lot more poling in your late 50's than in your early 20's. ;D
JK... stay in school!! The fish will think you cool!!!


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

well I'll chime in, I'm in school full time also at UNF (but almost done less than a year to go! Finally!) 

I just ordered an IPB 14' and glad I did. I've had gheenoes and other boats but the 14' IPB just fit my bill for here in the Jax area. 
One word of advice (other than focusing on school) is to find friends who have the parents with boats our their own. I may be buying a new boat but have learned that paying gas, keeping my mouth shut and helping out with any boat work when needed. Often times leaves me able to study/go to work, but when needed provide company on a friends boat. Anything will get you fishing kayak or bigger. Depending on your situation find something that works for you now and when you finish school buy that nice boat you've always wished you could afford (I'll be doing the same) good luck


----------



## hudsonandmallorie1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Concentrate on school, get good grades, get a good job after that, then get a Good skiff. Skull Island.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Not to be repetitive, but x2 on above comments. I busted my butt in college, graduated with an engineering degree, and now at 27 years old have a Skull Island in my garage rigged exactly how I want it. 

It sucked then, but it's a great feeling now!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I never got a single dollar from my parents for college and I don't even want to think of what my parents reaction would have been if I told them I bought a boat.

But I did get a phenomenal present after grad school. It was all part of lifes lessons from my parents.


----------

